# ABC's of Moderating



## HLGStrider (May 14, 2003)

HOW COME THE MODS AREN'T ALPHABETICAL?

Mac's at the begining. . .he should be between Lant and RD! This is really messing me up. . .I feel so confused! SOMEBODY FIX THIS!


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 14, 2003)

As serious a problem as this is... I think we'll survive.


----------



## Talierin (May 14, 2003)

That's cause Mac is the MOST IMPORTANT! well.... to me anyways.... *cough*


----------



## Rangerdave (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Talierin _
> *That's cause Mac is the MOST IMPORTANT! well.... to me anyways.... *cough* *



Ooohhhh!
The rumors are going to fly now.


RD


----------



## HLGStrider (May 14, 2003)

Now he isn't even listed! You guys are confusing poor Elgee!


----------



## Talierin (May 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rangerdave _
> *Ooohhhh!
> The rumors are going to fly now.
> 
> ...




*giggles* prolly, but I don't care 


Elgee, Mac is our first sectioned mod... he can only mod in certain sections, therefore he only shows up on the mod list for those sections


----------



## HLGStrider (May 15, 2003)

AH HA! Now we understand! 

Which sections?


----------



## MacAddict (May 15, 2003)

The Movie forums, Bag End, Related Topics and Stuff and Bother.



~MacAddict


----------

